# How to import NEF into Lightroom 3?



## KongKurs (Oct 19, 2011)

Just installed Lightroom 3.5 on my fathers pc, and being very new to the programme, I cannot remember having any problems on my Mac to import NEF raw files from my Nikon.
But even though the Camera Raw Compatibility in Lightroom Preferences is set to "Camera Raw 5.4 and later" it doesn't show any NEF files when importing..

Why is this? Having tried to look everywhere online with no real answers, it seems like an uncommon issue?

I just tried installing Camera Raw 6.5, but it didn't change anything... ?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never had a problem.. That is weird.


----------



## KongKurs (Oct 19, 2011)

Does the Camera Raw has to appear as a plugin? Because the plugin rolldown menu is empty...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

Try installing Nikon RAW codec for windows.
more info: Nikon RAW (NEF) Codec for 64 bit Vista or Windows 7


----------



## KongKurs (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Try installing Nikon RAW codec for windows.
> more info: Nikon RAW (NEF) Codec for 64 bit Vista or Windows 7



It was a good suggestion, but it didn't work...
Is Camera Raw a plugin that has to be installed/placed in a certain way? 
The camera is a Nikon D80..


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

The Nikon D80 should be compatible with any version of Lightroom.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 19, 2011)

My D80 NEF files work great in LR3


----------



## KongKurs (Oct 20, 2011)

Problem solved.. Being completely frustrated that it didn't work, I completely missed that the sorting of the files was off. "Capture time" solved the problem, I guess the NEF files was there all along


----------

